# Berkley Buzz-Baits



## karpfen2986 (21. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, mir die 500g von F&F zu holen, aber vielleicht hat sie ja schon jemand von euch getestet? 
Find vom Ansatz nicht schlecht , obwohls ja in dem Sinn keine neue Erfindung ist dass sich der Köder auflöst (siehe Pellets,Frolic, bestimmte Boilies)

Der Werbeslogan an sich ist aber ein wenig widersprüchlich...

greetz
karpfen2986


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

diese boilies haben mehr vitamine, mehr aminosäure,mehr Kohlenhydrate!

Warum??? weil die boilie NICHT gekocht werden!!!

ich hab sie noch nicht getestet!  

ich will mir aber ein 3 kilo eimer von der Krabbensorte holen!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (22. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ich hole mri die 500g Tüte =)


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (22. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hast du aber schön aus einem Artikel abgelsen Carpcatcher^^

mfg Marvin


----------



## fantazia (22. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Hast du aber schön aus einem Artikel abgelsen Carpcatcher^^
> 
> mfg Marvin


ja ein wahrer spezi:q.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (22. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Jo aber mal ne Frage ich habe heute eine 500g Tüte geholt was für ein Geschmack/Geruch ist   Atlantic Salmon   genau?

mfg Marvin


----------



## fantazia (22. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

denke mal das soll lachs sein.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (22. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Danke!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Jimmsen (24. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Der slogan: Kochen zerstört alles, ist ja wohl mal der Größte Scheiss den ich gehört habe..


----------



## Mike85 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Also ich hab mir auch nen 500gr. Beutel geholt...alerdings dieses King Crab Mussel... werds denk ich mal nächste Woche ausprobieren...müsste man aber an den Gummibanddingern befestigen oder? nicht normal ans Haar da wenn der sich langsam auflöst der Boiliestopper nicht mehr am Normalen Haar hält...


----------



## darth carper (24. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

So ist das: manch einer kann eben fühlen ob ein Boilie fängt oder sehen, daß er mehr Vitamine etc. hat!:q


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

|good: |good: |good:

Die wollte ich mir auch holen! King Crab Mussel:l:l!

Kannst du mir denn sagen, ob du damit was gekricht hast?|rolleyes

Das mit dem Kochen zerstört alles finde ich auch einen ziemlichen blödsinn!#q#q

GrEEtz#h


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Meint ihr echt das man keine normalen Boiliestopps nehmen kann?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ja das geht!!


----------



## Elwood (24. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ich werde mir auch ein 500gr. Probepäckchen besorgen! Ich erwarte aber nicht die ultimative Murmel mit Fanggarantie, der Artikel dazu in der F&F ist zwar sehr nett aber wie das halt so ist werden neu Produkte hoch gepriessen! Deshalb betrachte ich die ganze Sache ehr optimistisch! Eine gute Murmel mit hochwertigen Zutaten trägt zwar zum Fangerfolg bei ist aber nicht alles! Was ich mir aber gut vorstellen kann sind die Buzz Baits in Verbindung mit normalen Murmeln, denn wenn diese wirklich so gut Arbeiten im Wasser und eine bessere Attraktion bietet als herrkömlich Boilies kann man den Hakenköder in einem Futterteppich sehr gut hervorheben, das muss sich aber erst mal beweisen!

Gruss Phil


----------



## Mike85 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ich werd von den King Crab Mussel Angeltag berichten...wird wahrscheinlich das übernächste Wochenende sein.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

mal gucken wann ich zum Angelladen komme!
vielleicht geh ich acuh am gleichen wochenende fischen!
ich berichte denn auch mal!


----------



## Allroundtalent (25. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

ich habe von gerüchten her gehört, es soll da irgendein gutschein geben für die 500gr ?!

Wenn ja wo ist der denn drin?

Würde die mal gerne testen und auch gucken ob ich mir hinterher mehr davon hole oder überhaupt...?!

MfG
A.T.​


----------



## Mike85 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Schau mal auf die Aktuelle Fisch und Fang...ist direkt vorne drauf...


----------



## Effe (25. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

@ Allroundtalent

Mit F&F ist die Fisch und Fang gemeint.

Gruß Ulli

P.S. Doch 'ne Sekunde langsamer! Liegt das am Alter?!


----------



## Mike85 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

@Effe...war schneller....|supergri


----------



## Allroundtalent (25. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

ok danke jungs...^^​


----------



## Pelzer1991 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hi
Also ich habe mir die 500g Version der Royal Honey geholt...


----------



## joop85 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

die kann man ganz normal auf das haar aufziehen wie alle anderen boilies auch. hab grad noch mal in der f&f nachgelesen. so schnell lösen die sich auch nicht auf. werd mir auch mal dieses wochenende ne probe der wunderwaffe holen. mal gucken was damit so geht


----------



## DogTag (27. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

LÖL - kleine Anekdote am Rande...

War eben an der Tanke und beim rausgehen muss ich an den Zeitschriften vorbei. Dort entdeckte ich auch die Fisch und Fang und von ca. 5-6 Exemplaren war nicht ein einziger Gutschein mehr vorhanden - alle abgerissen.

Manche bekommen den Hals echt nicht voll...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

krass und das anner Tanke


----------



## Hunter85 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

habe mir die kirsch-sorte geholt.
werde sie dieses we in verbidnung mit tutti frutti als futterboilies und die berkley als hakenköder testen!
werde euch dann am montag berichten!


----------



## Fischakeenig (29. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



DogTag schrieb:


> von ca. 5-6 Exemplaren war nicht ein einziger Gutschein mehr vorhanden - alle abgerissen.


 
Stimmt. Aber gibts den Gutschein nicht auch irgendwo im Web??? - Weiß das zufällig jemnad?

Gruß und Petri
Fischakeenig


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (29. September 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Also Buzz Bait Tester heute,
waren heute 10Std. Karpfenangeln(Zalt1990,ein freund und ich).
Die Boilies sind spitze nach 10std. noch im ganz normalen Zustand aber vor 3 Tagen haben wir einen Boilie in ein Glas gepackt und einen normalen von TopSecret hinterher!nach 5min hatte der Buzz Bait eine Gel artige schicht drumherum und hat das ganze wasser gefärbt der andere lag da nur und da war nichts!
Nach c.a 3 Tagen war der Boilie ganz weg nur noch Brössel auf dem Boden des Glases!
Auf den Boilie mit normalen Haar?Kein Problem klappt super!
Würde dennoch allw 24std. Boilie wechslen!

mfg Marvin


----------



## joop85 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

hat denn von euch einer irgendwelche erfolge damit erzielt. irgendwas gefangen.
bin echt gespannt wie fängig sie wirklich sind. weil sie zur zeit so hoch gepriesen werden!!!
hab zur zeit keine zeit, schaff es erst sie in zwei wochen zutesten!!!


----------



## Hunter85 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Also habe die Boilie 3 tage am wasser getesetet.
Muss sagen nach 1 tag riechen die dinger immer noch wie frisch des is echt super, nur leider bin ich an diesem wochenende ohne bis heimgegangen.
also ich werde sie zu andderer zeit nochmal testen aber fürs erste halte ich sie nun nicht für sehr fängig..#d


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hat jetzt schon mal irgendjemand was mitr den Buzz Baits gefangen??


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Waren 4 Tage am Wasser die Teile sind geil die riechen nach 1-2Tagen noch wie neu!
Wir hatten 2Runs leider nicht bekommen alles auf Cherry Red berry!

mfg Marvin


----------



## fkpfkp (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Moin,

"Waren 4 Tage am Wasser die Teile sind geil die riechen nach 1-2Tagen noch wie neu!"

Da kann dann aber nicht wirklich viel der ach so tollen Attraktoren ans Wasser abgegeben worden sein..... Ein Boilie, oder Boilieersatz, der nach 2 Tagen riecht wie neu -> #d


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ich werde mir woh lauch die Probepackung gönnen (nem geschenkten Gaul...). Ich erwarte allerdings nicht allzuviel  davon.  Wie so oft wirbt Berkley seh r offensiv und ich fand dann doch die meisten Produkte eher enttäuschend.  Es stimmt schon, dass durch das Kochen einige Inhaltsstoffe zerstört werden. Die Berkley Teile wurden zwar nicht gekocht, allerdings bezweifel ich, dass da soooo tolle Inhaltsstoffe drin sind. Auf Fotos wirken sie doch arg künstlich.


----------



## Erdwurm (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

habt ihr das propaganda-vid schon gesehn?  zum kugeln^^


----------



## joop85 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

ich hab es auf jedenfall noch nicht gesehen, steht das irgendwo im internet? war gestern auch los mir die kugeln holen. hab die letzte tüte gewesen. war zwar angebrochen und ein paar fehlten, aber hab die trotzdem mitgenommen. mal schauen wie fängig sie sind, hab sie in white-chocolate. aber bis jetzt war da wohl noch niemand erfolgreich mit. meiner meinung nach übertreibt die firma berkley auch immer etwas mit ihrer werbung. ich will nicht sagen das ihre sachen schlecht sind!!!
aber mit ihrer werbung tragen die immer etwas dick auf!!!


----------



## Drillmaschine (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

.. hier ist die Propaganda:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZDqEM8mqQ0


----------



## Erdwurm (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

http://carp.de/berichte/2007/08/buzz-baits/index.shtml 

hier auf deutsch


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

ich war mit den buzz baits eine nacht fischen!
mit den crap mussel dingern!
ich muss sagen ich hatte die ganze ancht keine ruh vor brassen!
aber leider kein karpfen...


----------



## hermann11 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

halo freunde

wie ich hir lese hab ihr ein neuen köder fur karpfen, wo bekomm ich den und wie bite ich de an ?

gruß hermann11


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

die buzz baits sind boilies, die die firma berkley grade herausgebracht hat!


----------



## Sugar (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hallo,

heute habe ich die Swiss Chocolate gegen meine gekochten Self Mades getestet.


Gleicher Spot, gleiche Anfüttermenge, gleiche Montage.

Ergebnis 1:0 für meine Selfmades.


----------



## AltBierAngler (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Dasn Video ist ja der Hammer Und das alles ohne kochen, da frag ich mich warum ich die ganze Zeit mit völlig gehaltlosem Sch*** meine Fische fang, wenn ich doch diese absolut unschlagbaren Gummi Popel kaufen könnte!!....Meine Meinung: Absoluter Unsinn. Wers kauft, sein Pech!

mfg christian.


----------



## Trolldoc (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> die buzz baits sind boilies, die die firma berkley grade herausgebracht hat!



es sind ja eben keine Boilies (to boil = kochen)! 

Ich frage mich auch, ob die Werbung für die Buzz Baits nicht ein wenig übertreibt.
Es ist ja Fakt, dass Karpfen in Gewässern in denen mit Boilies geangelt / angefüttert wird sehr gut abwachsen und das obwohl sie Boilies fressen die keine vitamine, Kohlenhydrate, etc. haben.


----------



## joop85 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

natürlich enthalten die normalen boilies noch genug vitamine, kohlenhydrate, proteine usw. da hat berkley total übertrieben im video. da hieß es das sie inhaltsstoffe "BIS ZU NULL PROZENT" enthalten. was aber nicht heißt das bei allen anderen boilies nichts mehr drin sitzt. es stimmt ja wohl das durch kochen und garen etwas verloren geht. aber ja nicht alles!! aber das alle anderen boilies kaputtgekocht werden. und somit schrott sind find ich total übertrieben.

warum wurden denn soviele riesen karpfen in den letzten jahren gefangen??? und alle mit boilie, wo nichts mehr an vitamine und alles andere drinsteckt.

Einfach total übertrieben das ganze. Man kann sein produkt ja hoch Preisen. aber man sollte dabei immer noch auf den Teppich bleiben,


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



Trolldoc schrieb:


> es sind ja eben keine Boilies (to boil = kochen)!
> 
> Ich frage mich auch, ob die Werbung für die Buzz Baits nicht ein wenig übertreibt.
> Es ist ja Fakt, dass Karpfen in Gewässern in denen mit Boilies geangelt / angefüttert wird sehr gut abwachsen und das obwohl sie Boilies fressen die keine vitamine, Kohlenhydrate, etc. haben.


 
absolut übertrieben! ich sag nur:

KOCHEN ZERSTÖRT ALLES!!!! ähh warum fangen wir dann??


----------



## Fischakeenig (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> KOCHEN ZERSTÖRT ALLES!!!! ähh warum fangen wir dann??


 
Natürlich zerstört kochen alles, drum seh ich auch so unterernährt aus (gut 100 kg), weil ich fast nur gekochtes ohne Nährwerte zu mir nimm:q.
Desweiteren wolln wir die Karpfen ja auch nicht mit Boilies ernähren, sonst wären se ja immer satt und würden gar nimmer beißen. Hauptsache die Dinger schmecken gut - wen interessierts ob da Viehtamine oder Kohlenhydranten drin sind *hehe*. |jump:


----------



## Effe (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Moin,

Testsession am Samstag gegen Boardie Trolldoc eindeutig gewonnen mit Buzz Baits !!!! :vik:

Zuerst lag er mit seinen Selfmades doch deutlich vorne, dann kamen aber die roten Cherry Red Berry auf und zogen dann deutlich davon. 

Keine von den Bläshühnern interessierte sich mehr für die Selbmades Boilies, Hartmais, Weizen oder Frolic. Vorteil der roten Murmeln: Selbst auf 50 Metern sieht man die roten Kugel mit bloßen Auge im Schnabel der XXX Blässhühner!

Also für den Semiprofessionel- oder Hardcore-Vogelfütterer, der nicht nur ein paar Ringe im Winter in den Baum hängt, scheint das Vogelfutter, äh Buzz Baits der Renner zu sein |supergri |supergri

Übrigens kommen mir bei der Geruchsrichtung "Cherry Red Berry" Kindheitserinnerungen an die guten alten Hubba Bubba Kaugummis hoch. Habe dann allerdings den Fehler gemacht reinzubeißen. Das war gar nicht lecker. |motz:

Gruß
Effe

P.S. Karpfen oder andere Fische ließen sich bei dieser 8-stündigen Session leider nicht verführen.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

ich habe mir noch ein Paket geholt!

@Spin@jerk: du hattest doch auch Atlantic Salomon oder?? die hab ich jetzt auch!

die riechen genauso wie geräucherter Lachs!


----------



## DogTag (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Habe mit den Berkley Murmeln nicht einen Biss gehabt (Royal Honey). Dafür aber einen Karpfen auf die neuen "Nimm 2" gefangen. Schmecken tierisch gut, sehen aus wie ein normaler Boilie und scheinen den Karpfen anscheinend auch zu schmecken. War mehr als Witz gedacht, aber hat funktioniert


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ein Karpfen ist ein Wasserschwein und muss das er sein gewicht halten kann fressen, und da ist es ihm egal  was er  fürn boilie friest , so denke ich mal drüber  es wird immer was neues auf dem Markt sein und der ein oder andere fängt auch besser. Aber jetzt von einem neuen Wunderköder reden nur weil mann grad besser fängt(ist herbst die schlagen sich die bäuche voll). Finde ich persönlich nix testen den köder mal ein jahr lang konstant dan könnt ihr mal zusamen zählen


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> ich habe mir noch ein Paket geholt!
> 
> @Spin@jerk: du hattest doch auch Atlantic Salomon oder?? die hab ich jetzt auch!
> 
> die riechen genauso wie geräucherter Lachs!



Ja hatte ich,
ja sie riechen so aber leider keinen einzigen Biss nur aif cherryRedBerry gabs einen Run leider weg!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

also ich hab alle mal gerochen! Royal Honey riecht auch ganz gut finde ich!


----------



## eddyguru (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> Dasn Video ist ja der Hammer Und das alles ohne kochen, da frag ich mich warum ich die ganze Zeit mit völlig gehaltlosem Sch*** meine Fische fang, wenn ich doch diese absolut unschlagbaren Gummi Popel kaufen könnte!!....Meine Meinung: Absoluter Unsinn. Wers kauft, sein Pech!
> 
> mfg christian.


 
|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

Mein Tipp,finger weg beim Karpfenangeln von der Firma!!!!!!!

gruß eddy


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

es gab ja nen Pfund umsonst von dem Zeug! das is es wert


----------



## eddyguru (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> es gab ja nen Pfund umsonst von dem Zeug! das is es wert


 
und ein Wochenende ohne Fisch gabs noch Gratis obendrauf


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Good Posting!
Aber umsonst ist immer ein versuch wert!

Habe mal eine Frage an euch meint ihr das ich bei dem Mix hier noch extra flüssig flavour dazugeben muss?

20% Hartweizen Grieß
10% Hanfmehl
10% Hartmais grob zerkleinert
10% Maismehl fein
30% Haselnussmehl
20% Vogelfutter

Was sollte ich noch dazu geben an flüssig Flavour??

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



eddyguru schrieb:


> und ein Wochenende ohne Fisch gabs noch Gratis obendrauf


 

--> das is natürlich schei**


----------



## ae71 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

hallo @marvin, wie wärs mit scopex als flavour? würde ganz gut passen!
grüsse
toni


----------



## bennie (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

mal vorsichtig gesagt.... die überköder sind wohl doch nicht. 4 seiten - 0 fänge


----------



## Pikecarp (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hallo,
wir waren von Montag bis heute drausen:m
Hab mit einer Rute gefischt wie immer(Da kam wenigstens ein Biss)und die andere Rute mit den Buzz-Baits MÜLL:v.

Hab am anfang des Fischens mal 1 Boilie ins wasser gelegt|uhoh:der hat keine Farbstoffe wie auf den Anzeigen abgebildet gebildet#d.

Einzigste die dinger werden Weich wie Sau.

Die werd ich mir sicherlich nett kaufen ,aber werd wenn ich Raus geh immer mal wieder probieren.Aber ich denke so Pralle sind die nett.(Eine Agressive Werbung macht eben noch keinen guten Boilie:vik.
Hoffe aber das wir uns nur alle täuschen und die Dinger Fangen wie die Sau :qPreislich wenn sie gehen eine gute Alternative der,|kopfkrat die ich sonst Fische.

Viele Grüße

Rene´


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Also ich habe die ins Glas mit wasser gelegt und sofort kam einen schicht drumhrrum wie schleim!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

weiß einer was der 3 kilo eimer kostet?


----------



## PROLOGIC (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hi|wavey:




> weiß einer was der 3 kilo eimer kostet?


 
zuviel für meinen Geschmack...

laut Berkley 3 kg 45,90€

Für des Geld krieg ich TOP-Baits von deren Fangkraft ich überzeugt bin.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## bennie (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

selbst blb kost mit poppies nichtmal 30.-
und das sind 3,5kg.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

46€ für 3 kilo baits ist echt heftig!
vor allem wenn man keine fanggarantie hat....da kann ich mir auch 5 kilo proline ready´s holen und hab denn noch 10€ für was anderes!

sorry berkley aber das ist echt zu hoch!!!!


----------



## eddyguru (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> 46€ für 3 kilo baits ist echt heftig!
> vor allem wenn man keine fanggarantie hat....da kann ich mir auch 5 kilo proline ready´s holen und hab denn noch 10€ für was anderes!
> 
> sorry berkley aber das ist echt zu hoch!!!!


 
welche murmeln haben den fanggarantie?#ddie möchte ich auch haben:q


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

mit den ready´s mit den ich fsiche habe ich ja schon eigene erfahrungen gemacht!
also ich finde sie haben für mich eine fanggarantie, weil ich weiß damit kann man sicher fische fangen! da die buzz baits grade erst raus gekommen sind und jeder angler sie erst testet, ist dieser preis viel zu hoch....ehrlich gesagt hätte ich mir das Probepack(500 gramm) für 7.90€ nicht geholt, wenn ich es mir kaufen müsste! das ist schon zu teuer.
In dem Trailer von FUF sind ja fotos abgebildet wo "angeblich" diese Fische mit der Sorte von buzz baits gefangen wurden. ehrlich gesagt glaube ich das aber nicht! Es mag vielleicht eine neue Art von boilies sein. oder besser ich sage es so: "Boilies"!
Kein Kochen=viele Vitamine etc., aber leider kein Boilie  

Aber das muss jeder Angler für sich selber wissen! Ich finde es aber ziemlich übertrieben!


----------



## Ufertrampler (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hallo,
möchte euch von meinen Erfahrungen mit Buzz Baits schreiben:

ich war im Oktober 3 mal angeln und konnte mit King Crab Mussel Boilies insgesamt 5 Karpfen fangen von 11 bis 22 Pfund und ich muss sagen die Köder haben mich echt überzeugt. 

Habe die Fisch und Fang im Abo und bin sofort in den Laden und hab mir die Probepackung geholt und ab zum See. 

Wollte mal der Erste sein der an unserem Vereinsgewässer damit angelt und  nach zwei Stunden lag der erste 16 Pfünder im  Netz. Auch beim zweiten Angeln (vorher bin ich dann zum Laden und Zeitung gekauft und Boilies geholt ) habe ich sehr gut gefangen. 

Nur habe ich leider bis jetzt noch keine Bezugsquelle gefunden wo ich kaufen kann 

Wißt Ihr wo es die schon zu kaufen gibt??? 
Ich finde damit hat Berkley den hammer Karpfenköder schlechthin....
Gruss
Peter


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

doch ein paar fänge auf buzz baits 
super fettes petri!!!

Ich war nochmal los. Diesmal habe ich die Atlantic Salomon ausprobiert. Rechte rute buzz baits, linke rute Nash Baits... Hatte mal wieder eine ANcht keine Ruhe, die Brassen haben mir das Leben zur Hölle gemacht! Ich habe allerdings nur mit der linken rute und den Nash baits gefangen!!!

@Ufertrampler: Wo wohnst du denn??? ich könnte dir ein paar händler in der Nähe von Hamburg sagen!


----------



## punkarpfen (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ich denke die Baits bekommst du da, wo du auch die Probepackungen erhältst!


----------



## Ufertrampler (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

hi,

ich wohne in Düsseldorf und laut Auskunft Fishermans Partner und Askari gibt es noch keine zu kaufen.... |gr:

die Packungen sollen ja 500g, 1kg und 5Kg haben

warte echt ungeduldig das ich noch mehr damit angeln gehen kann


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

ne 3Kg im Eimer


----------



## Jimbo (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ja, das stimmt die Buzzbaits sind zuzeit nur als probepackungen (500g) erhältlich...

Jimbo


----------



## Carp-pike (4. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

die boilies schmecken nach Kleber ???? schon mal probiert xD, wen ich ein fisch wär würde  ich das nicht anrühren muahahah


----------



## vorzugsfischer (4. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

ja aber das beste hab ich heute erst auf der fisch und fang homepage gelesen.
da hat einer aus dem berkley team mit den buzzbaits en paar caprs über 30pf gefangen und dann in 4 1/2 stunden 2 50 Pfünder gefangen.
naja wer´s glaubt...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Wenn ich nen neunen Knödel "erfinden" würde, würde ich das auch schreiben


----------



## Carp-pike (4. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

naja ein kollege hat einen "White choclate" gefuttert (macht der immer)
der hat angefangen zu reiern ..xD, und auf den boilie gibts nicht mal zupferle voll der müll 8,00 € für 500 g


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Welcher 50 Pfünder is so doof und fällt auf so nen Knödel rein??? |kopfrat


----------



## lsski (6. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ich hatte letzte Woche den ultimativen Test mit Buzzi Bait Crab gemacht:
" Es wurde seit Tagen nix gefangen." #d
Ohne Anfutter am Baggersee gegen eine angefutterte Stelle von meinem Vater.
Mit Buzzi Bait fing ich in einer Stunde einen 5 kg Karpfe.:q
Vadder nix. :c
"ok war Zufall" 
Ich gebe Vadder 10 Kugeln für den darauf vollenden Tag, mit der bitte es mittags zu versuchen.
Er fing "drei SCHWERE DINGER in drei STUNDEN" #6
nur an einer Rute mit einer Kugel (die Buzzi´s haben es in sich#:#:#
Es waren noch andere Angler da die alle nix gefangen haben.
Gestern war ich wieder drann von 12:00 bis 18:00 
Ich hatte keine Biss..........ob mein Vater die restlichen neun Kugeln schon verangelt hat und so keine Karpfen mehr im See sind weis ich nicht.....ich bin nur irritiert.;+
lieben Gruß


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich irritiert....

..ich finde die Dinger echt sche***! Da is nach ne stunde im Wasser die komplette Farbe ausm Boilie!

Ich hatte in vier Tagen nicht einen Biss....bis ich den Knödel gewechselt habe!

So langsam sind die Knödel gruselig:q


----------



## Tiger65 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Servus Karpfen 2986 : Diese Buzz-Baits sind echt der Renner,hab in 3 Tagen 8 schöne Carps mit 35,33,30,27,21,20,19 und 15 Pfund gefangen. Andere gute Murmeln haben nicht so gezogen! Aroma war Halibut,Anfang Oktober.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

na denn mach mal gleich deine Fotos in den Karpfenfänge Thrööt rein


----------



## CarpioDiem (8. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

tach,

ich halt von den teilen auch ned wirklich was. hab kingcrab mussel, ebenfalls aus F&F.
aber ich hatte bis jetzt auch keinen einzigen biss. 
meiner meinung nach sind die selbstgemachten knödel doch die besten, wie mit echten eben auch  die von mutti schmecken besser als die von pfanni ^^ ;-P
hab se nu eingefroren und mach erst im frühjahr mal mit denen weiter.
kucken was da so gibt.

greetz

(PS: Es fängt eh der Köder, in den man das meiste vertrauen steckt, am besten  )


----------



## Carp-pike (8. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Die Kugeln sind doch eig Pellets wen die sich so schnell aufösen oder? 
Oo


----------



## Trout killer (8. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hi,
Also ich habe zwar diese Köder noch nicht probiert, aber warum macht ihr alle eigentlich diesen Boilie so schlecht??Man kann einen boilie nur testen wenn man eine Saison damit fischt ! Vor allem zu dieser Jahreszeit kann man einen Boilie eh schlecht beurteilen ich denke mal das dieser Boilie in den Sommermonaten sehr gut fängt weil der Hauptbestandteil wahrscheinlich aus ölhaltigen mehlen besteht und die sich schlecht bei kaltem wasser lösen!!



Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

was willste ne ganze Saison testen wenn du in den ersten Ansitzen keinen Run hattest!

Willste dich das ganze jahr ohne jeden bis hinsetzen??


----------



## Lorenz (9. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> was willste ne ganze Saison testen wenn du in den ersten Ansitzen keinen Run hattest!
> 
> Willste dich das ganze jahr ohne jeden bis hinsetzen??




*Dann könnte er den Köder zumindest fair beurteilen!

*

Vielleicht hattest du bei deinen 4 Ansitzen einfach nur Pech?
Oder am falschen Platz gefischt,oder es waren gerade keine Fische am Platz oder...oder...oder...  

Aber direkt sagen,dass das Zeugs schei*** ist?|kopfkrat

*Das ermutigt andere vielleicht nicht gerade das Zeugs zu testen oder positive Erfahrungen hier rein zu schreiben...*


*Einfach mal abwarten was noch so an Fangmeldungen kommt! *


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (9. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ich habe die Cherry red Berry gefuttert einen Davon 
und der schmeckt gut und ich habe mich nicht übergeben müssen also von daher !

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



Lorenz schrieb:


> *Dann könnte er den Köder zumindest fair beurteilen!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
aber ich habe ja mit der zweiten Rute immer gefangen!
da war meistens ein Nash Bait drauf


----------



## Die NR 1 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ich habe mir schon den 500 gr. Beutel geholt. Und ich muss sagen dass die Buzz-Baits auf jeden fall  nicht schlechter fangen als andere Boilies,eher in gegenteil sie fangen sogar besser als die anderen.wenn andere Boilies nicht fangen dann fangen sie schon.Ich kann Heilbutt empfehlen.

MFG Die Nr 1

*
                                   Catch
                                   and
                                   release
                                   please*
                                                        :vik:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hast du schon was mit den Dingern gefangen???
Wie viel und wie schwer??


----------



## HOX (11. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Klingt nach verrückter Verschwörungstheorie, aber:

Alle die bisher auf die Boilies gefangen haben sind erst seit sehr kurzer Zeit im AB angemeldet (2-5 Beiträge). 
Die Member die schon länger bei der Sache sind fangen nichts!
Interresanter Sachverhalt, wenn man bedenkt, dass es momentan um die Etablierung eines neuen Produktes geht...

Lg und TL


----------



## Ufertrampler (11. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

@Hox

wenn du glaubst ich schreibe hier irgend einen Mist dann kannst du gerne bei mir im Verein nachfragen oder bei myvideo meine Videos vom Vereinsgewässer anschaun.
Hier der Link: #h

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2534828

:vik:


----------



## darth carper (11. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

@Hox

Komisch, aber genau das habe ich auch schon gedacht.
Erst dieser tolle Werbe-Fangbericht und jetzt diese Lobpreisungen der Köder in diesem Thread.

@Ufertrampler

Und was soll uns dieser Film sagen?
Da sind ein paar mittelprächtige Karpfen und ein paar Angler zu sehen. 
Welche Beweiskraft hat das jetzt für die Fängigkeit der Köder?


----------



## Ufertrampler (11. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

@darth carper

wenn Ihr mir nicht glaubt dann kann ich da auch nichts dran machen aber ich weiss das die köder sehr fängig sind.

Aber vielleicht ist das auch gut so, denn angelt Ihr mal ruhig weiter mit den "Normalo-Boilies" ich werde mit den Buzz-Baits weiter machen und hoffentlich weiter sogut fangen wie bisher. 

Ich kann für mich schreiben das ich einfach begeistert bin von dem Köder #6


----------



## Mr. Esox (14. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hi,
mein Angelpartner hat mit der Heilbutt sorte auch schon einen kleinen carp gefangen (6 Pfund) In der gleichen nacht hat aber auch einer vom gleichen "Kaliber" auf selfmade gebissen....
Schlecht sind die Boilies bestimmt nicht, aber ich kann nicht glauben, dass sie viel fängiger sind als andere. Ích bin zwar nicht gut informiert, aber wenn sie weder gemicrowaved oder gekocht werden oder so, müssen sie ja trotzdem irgendwie fest und haltbar gemacht worden sein. Dadurch das sie Konservierer haben, denk ich mal, dass sich das mit normalen Freezern leicht ausgleicht. Für den Preis würd ich sie mir auf jeden Fall nicht kaufen. Mit 500g kommt man ja nicht weit. Da kann man ja noch nichtmal ordentlich vorfüttern. Und ich denke dass gerade das das wichtige ist, denn wenn der Boilie am Haar ist, kann der Karpfen bestimmt nicht von weitem sehen, dass da noch viele Vitamine drin sind, oder so.....
Also ich werd nächstes jahr nur noch mit Selfmades angeln....
Mfg Mr. esox


----------



## darth carper (14. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

@ Ufertrampler

Du kannst diese Köder auch gut finden. Niemand möchte dich hier davon abbringen.
Meinetwegen kauf die gesamte Jahresproduktion davon.

Ich habe nur gesagt, daß diese Filmchen gar nichts beweisen.
Selbst die Größe und die Menge der gefangenen Karpfen beeindrucken wirklich niemanden.
Es sei denn das sind die größten Fische bei euch im See, welche nach Jahren mal wieder gefangen worden sind und nur weil du mit Buzz Baits geangelt hast. ;-)


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

mensch wenn er sagt er fängt mit den Knödeln den glauben wir ihm das mal!

Ich persöhnlich finde die Boilies nicht gut und ich werde mir sie auchh nicht kaufen, wenn es sie im Handel gibt! Ich finde sie einfach zu künstlich und sie waren einfach zu schnell blass!


----------



## marcus7 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

man fängt auch auf ne mit beliebigem duftstoff getränkte korkkugel nen karpfen-das beweist gar nix. Wer unbedingt wissen will ob die kugeln was taugen, der sollte sich einfach damit einen spot -von dem er weiß das sich fische dort aufhalten- mindestens fünf tage reichlich mit diesen kugeln befüttern und dann fischen. Danach ist man schlauer.

 Sowieso schmeißen viele angler einen x-beliebigen boilie als single-bait oder mit 10-20 hinterhergefütterten boilies aus, fangen dann damit ganz gut (weswegen auch immer) und erzählen dann wie toll der boilie-x doch ist und wie große fische darauf beißen.
Die karpfen prüfen die köder erst und wenn sie den hakenköder prüfen sind sie eh meist gehakt und gefangen, bevor sie sich überhaupt schlüssig sind ob ihnen der köder-x nun zusagt(schmeckt, verdaulich, nährstoffreich etc.) oder auch nicht|rolleyes


----------



## oasisultra (12. März 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Und wie schauts aus? 
... probier die dinger jetzt auch mal hab ja noch mein gratispröbchen das seit ca nem halben ja rum steht|supergri .

aber erhoffe mir nicht viel davon


----------



## Karpfencrack (12. März 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

ich hab mir paar packungen zu gelegt  als ich sie zum ersten mal getestet habe fing ich nichts aber jetzt wo es kälter ist und es langsam wieder wärmer wird find ich sie nicht schlecht der größte hatte zwar( nur) 24pfund aber immer hin allerdings werde ich nicht bei ihnen bleiben da ich meistens nur brassen fing

bei bewährten boilies wie von nash oder main line etc. weis ich eben das ich qualität hab


----------



## Fellisch (12. März 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ich hab immer noch meine gratis Packung. Ich komm nie da zu mit den zu angeln!!


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. März 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

** hab auch noch die 500gramm gratis Packung in Swiss white Chocolate.
Im Sommer müssten die Teile eigentlich so ab 16-18Grad Wassertemperatur richtig gut funktionieren da sie (zumindestens in meinem Aquarium) eine Stetige und sichtbare Futterwolke im Wasser halten ..wie das im Flieswasser aus siht weis ich nicht. Denn in meinem Aquarium ist ja auch keine Bootsverkehr ect.:m


----------



## Fellisch (13. März 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ja ich möcht die in nächster Zeit mit mal Fischen


----------



## Mozila (22. März 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Wenns nach der Werbung von Berkley geht können doch eigentlich alle Angler die mit Boilies auf Karpfen Angeln einpacken  und sich verbudeln ich finde Berkley hat mit denn Buzz Baits Murmeln viel Theater um nix gemacht hoch gepriessen und tief gestürtzt.


----------



## tarpoon (22. März 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

:m#6
jep so sieht es aus...


----------



## Thecatfisch (22. März 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Nach einem Bericht inna Angelwoche zu uhrteilen,sollen ja 2 Riesen Karpfen inerhalb von 3 Stunden oda so mit den neuen Murmeln gefangen worden sein.ob das Stimmt|kopfkrat.


----------



## Karpfencrack (22. März 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

das stimmt sicher nicht  

berkley setzt sich immer so in sczene


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

hey

also ich hatte die buzz baits bisher nur in der hand...gefischt habe ich sie nicht und werds auch nicht tun #6

das prinzip an sich will ich gar nicht verurteilen nur ists wieder eine erfindung die man nicht wirklich braucht:will ich etwas fischen dass sich auflöst bzw. eben über einen langen zeitraum aroma freigibgt,dann fisch ich lieber pellets...

außerdem kann ich nicht verstehn warum berkley behauptet,dass die herkömmlichen boilies ohne nährwerte wären=>ein karpfen würde sowas nicht fressen und das haben die guten karpfenfänge der letzten jahre meiner meinung nach mehr als wiederlegt...

um nochmal zum aroma zu kommen=>generell halte ich es auch für ünnötig einen köder zu nehmen der sehr stark(unnatürlich stark) riecht.

habe mal mitn paar freunden ausm verein einen test gemacht wobei wir jeweils eine rute mit normalem boilie fischten und einen weiteren boilie ca. 12-20std. vor dem angeln in ein glas wasser legten um die geruchsstoffe etwas herauszuschwemmen.

naja haben festgestellt,dass der eingelegte boilie nicht schlechter fing,bzw. an manchen atgen sogar die nase vorn hatte.


ich denke,dass es schon wichtig ist die karpfen schnell an einen futterplatz zu locken,aber die köder auf dem eigentlichen futterplatz mü+sen nicht sonderlich auffallen.

ciao


----------



## -]Carphunter[- (23. März 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hi,

Halte eigentlich auch nicht viel von diesen buzz baits... meiner meinung nach zu künstlich...

ich schenke den Naturzutaten im Boilie mein vertrauen...


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

hey

was mich an den teilen eigentlich auch mithin stört ist die konsistenz:die teile geben meiner meinung nach zu viel nach...ein karpfen kann doch sowas gar nicht aufbrechen |rolleyes

und ja meiner meinung nach sollte ein boilie zwar sicherlich in gewissem maße elastisch sein,aber doch auch ab einem gewissen punkt schön aufbrechen.

ist meiner meinung nach vorallem wichtig wenn man vorhat die dinger zu füttern und nicht nur als hookbait benutzt.

cya


----------



## oberlupo (23. März 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hi
Ich verstehe ja die agressive Werbung auch nicht, muß aber sagen: die Dinger fangen ( wenn auch nur so wie andere Boilys auch). Ich sehe in den BuzzBaits nur eine Bereicherung des Angebotes, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Jetzt entscheidet nur der Preis und das Vertrauen des gerader dieser Boily, mit genau diesem Geschmack, genau den Karpfen fängt der gerade in diesem Moment an dem Köder vorbei schwimmt und Hunger hat, fängig ist.
Da ich leider nicht karpfisch spreche und keine representative Umfrage starten kann, nehme ich bis dahin die Sachen, die in meinen Augen, fängig seien können, und probiere weiter bis ich zufrieden bin. Ich denke das genau das jeder Angler macht.

Frohe Ostern 
Oberlupo


----------



## Daywalker (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hallo zusammen,
also jetzt gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf zu den BuzzBaits:
Ich hab die Dinger in CherryRedBerry getestet und parallel jeweils mit einem anderen Köder geangelt.
So nun zum Resümee:
Während ich in der gleichen Zeit mit Frolic, Mais und Wurm angelte und auch fing, blieb der Bissanzeiger der anderen Rute immer ruhig... 
Auch füttern brachte keinen Erfolg.
Da ich mir aber damals 2 Packs geholt hab, das andere in Halibutt, werde ich die auch mal testen vllt liegts ja nur am "fruchtigen" Geschmack...

c ya
Daywalker


----------



## Hunter85 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

der preis ist meine Meinung nach auf keinen Fall gerechtfertigt für diese dinger...da bekommste bessere/fängige boilies für einen besseren Preis.


----------



## luecke3.0 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hallo,
ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, ist ja auch ein bißchen viel!!!
Aber habt ihr die BuzzBaits schonmal selbst probiert!? Die schmecken nach nix, in meinen AUgen ne absolute Mogelpackung! Da sind die billigsten TopSecret Boilies noch besser!
EIn Kumpel hat die mal angeschlürt, hat aber auch nix damit gefangen! Dann haben wir die mal probiert und wußten wieso!
Und da bei dem Preis!!!

Mir kommen die nicht unter, ich bleib bei meinen Selfmades!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## spinner14 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Die Boilies von Successful-Baits sind deutlich hochwertiger und viel günstiger.Würde mir die nicht kaufen,kann ja sein dass die fangen,aber andere fangen genau so und sind deutlich günstiger.


----------



## angelboy-14 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

hi leute ich hab mal ne frage sind dei Buzz Bait Boillis echt so gut wie es in der rute und rolle steht das ist die aus gabe vom Juni ???
bitte um schnelle antwort 
mfg Martin


----------



## gringo92 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

NEIN ... wie du hier in dem thread lesen kannst halten sie nicht was sie versprechen ... das wird in dem ganzen thread diskutiert und deshalb kann ich die frage nicht ganz nachvollziehen .... lies dir doch einfach ein paar meinungen durch allein auf dieser seite des threads findest du genug statements zu den teilen ...
nach so einem post stellt sich für mich die frage ob du blind bist oder einfach zu faul zum lesen ? naja egal Tl
gringo


----------



## hiasih (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hallo,

ich finde die Buzz- Baits auch viel zu  teuer.|kopfkrat
Habe die Cherry Red Berry getestet und auch nix gefangen.:e
Es gibt besser & billigere Boilies!!


----------



## Winne (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hallo Kameraden,
zu den Buzzies liest man sehr viel. 
Auch wir haben vereinsintern die neuen "Superkugeln" getestet (ohne erkennbaren Benefit). Daher mein Rat: Wer mit seinen bisher verwendeten Boilies erfolgreich war, sollte mit denen weiterfischen.
Warum? 
Weil: Wer fängt hat recht! Und fangen tu ich mit meinen selfmades (so schlecht können die Totgekochten also nicht sein).
Gruß Winne


----------



## Popeye (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hat die den jemand schon mal über längere zeit getestet?

ein test über längere zeit wer doch mal interesant.


----------



## gringo92 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



Popeye schrieb:


> Hat die den jemand schon mal über längere zeit getestet?
> 
> ein test über längere zeit wer doch mal interesant.



also ich hab kein bock mich über 2wochen ans wasser zu setzten und weniger fische zu fangen


----------



## Popeye (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



gringo92 schrieb:


> also ich hab kein bock mich über 2wochen ans wasser zu setzten und weniger fische zu fangen


 
wen du einen neuen mix abrolst testest du den doch auch über längere zeit.
meistenz angelst du mit einer rute mit dem alt bewerten boilie und eine rute mit dem neuen mix.
so solte man es mit den Buzz Baits auch machen.
ansonsten kann man sich ein schlechtes urteil über die fängigkeit des Boilies machen.


----------



## Popeye (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hat den keiner erfahrung über längere zeit gemacht?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ich hab den Kack nich länger als eine Nacht dran gelassen!


----------



## krutoi1 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Aufwas für Montage angelt ihr mit den Buzz Bait?

Habe mir eine Packung gekauft. (1kg 12,90 billig)


----------



## Popeye (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ganz normal mit der selbst hark Montage


----------



## gringo92 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

genauso wie mit normalen boilies -.. also am haar+safety rig oder inline festblei .......


----------



## krutoi1 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hallo wie viel Boilies sollich auf einen Haar machen von einen durchmesser von 16mm? 

Bei uns im Vereinsgewässer sind nämlich so durchschnitlich 50er drinne.

Und wie viel würdet ihr anfüttern???


----------



## striker28 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Hi,

Buzz Baits sind ja leider wirklich nicht billig, aber ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit diesen Kugeln gemacht. 

Tipp: Hier kostet eine 1KG Tüte im besten Fall 11 Euronen
Ich bestell mir die Kugeln bei einem holländischen Gerätehändler, der 3 KG Eimer kostet mich da 21,95€ inkl. den Pop Up´s und dem Dip. Wer interesse hat.....


----------



## gringo92 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



krutoi1 schrieb:


> Hallo wie viel Boilies sollich auf einen Haar machen von einen durchmesser von 16mm?
> 
> Bei uns im Vereinsgewässer sind nämlich so durchschnitlich 50er drinne.
> 
> Und wie viel würdet ihr anfüttern???


 

ich würde es erstmal mit einem 16er am haar versuchen ... 
aber das kann man alles ohne die wenigen infos nicht sagen .. genauso wie mit dem anfüttern ...#h
aber stells mal in nen andern thread das ist offtopic


----------



## Carphunter 76 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Naja, ich selbst habe die Buzz Baits in Wild Honey Flavour, habe aber noch nicht oft mit gefischt, da ich wenig Vertrauen in sie habe.

Ein anderer Kollege findet sie sehr gut und fängt angeblich auch gut damit.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Naja, ich selbst habe die Buzz Baits in Wild Honey Flavour, habe aber noch nicht oft mit gefischt, da ich wenig Vertrauen in sie habe.

Ein anderer Kollege findet sie sehr gut und fängt angeblich auch gut damit.


----------



## Popeye (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

War gestern mit einem Kollegen los an der Weser.
Ich hatte einige Tage lang mit BLB Boilies und Pellets angefüttert.
Wir wollten eigentlich beide mit den Boilies und Pellets angeln womit
Ich angefüttert hatte.
Er hatte aber noch seine Berkley Buzz-Baits mit 
und beköderte damit zwei Ruten und eine mit Pellets.
Ich dagen zwei mit BLB Boilies und eine mit Pellets.
Nach einer halben stunde hatte er den ersten Karpfen auf  Buzz Baits gefangen.
Nach drei Stunden hatte er bereits vier Karpfen ( keine Riesen ) auf 
Buzz Baits gefangen.
Ich dagegen hatte bisher nur auf Pellets einige Brassen und Döbel gefangen.
Auf die BLB Boilies tat sich nichts.
Dan habe ich auch eine Rute mit Buzz Baits beködert und sie da
Nach ungefähr einer Stunde hatte ich einen schönen 27 Pfünder Schuppenkarpfen
überlisten können.
In den nächsten drei Stunden konnte ich noch zwei kleinere Karpfen auf Buzz Baits überlisten.
Auf Pellets und BLB Boilies tat sich nichts mehr.
Also so schlecht können die Buzz Baits nicht sein.
Klar ist es von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich wie gut ein Boilie angenommen wird.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Mich würde mal interessieren, mit welcher Geschmacksrichtung ihr gefischt habt.

Normalerweise fängt man in dem Gewässer, das ich gerade befische, auf so ziemlich Alles seine Karpfen.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ich hatte diese Mussel Dinger...fürn Ar***


----------



## Carphunter 76 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Ich hatte diese Mussel Dinger...fürn Ar***



Das meine ich ja auch ... #c


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

King Crab Mussel heißen die genau


----------



## Thecatfisch (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Habe die Dinger in Swiss white Chocolate,
naja eher fürn Ars**,Muschel Boilis sollen ja auch net nach Erdbeer richen(  ),so hat mans bei den Knödeln manch mal das Gefühl.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Egal die kannst alle in die Tonne drücken!
Berkley=künstlich


----------



## Popeye (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Also eins kannst du mir glauben, in der Weser fängst du keine Karpfen auf alles.
Karpfen in der Weser fangen ist nicht so leicht.

Geschmacksrichtung war  King Carb Mussel


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



Popeye schrieb:


> Also eins kannst du mir glauben, in der Weser fängst du keine Karpfen auf alles.
> Karpfen in der Weser fangen ist nicht so leicht.


 
Das Widerspricht sich #c


----------



## Virous (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Andere Frage:
Ist eigentlich die Aussage: "Kochen zerstört alles" im Sinne von, der Boilie verliert seine Attraktivität, weil alle Proteine, Kohlenhydrate usw. verkochen überhaupt richtig?
Ich meine, was wäre dann wenn ich mir was zum essen mach? Nudeln etc... 
Gibts irgendwelche Chemiker unter uns?


----------



## ZanderKalle (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Mit dem kochen zerstörst du immer die Primär Struktur , Proteine Denaturieren meistens schon bei einer Temperatur um die 40- 50grad.
Es ist dann noch nahrhaft aber nicht mehr so wie vorher und das gleiche gilt auch für Nudeln; Eier usw.


----------



## Virous (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Ja, aber insgesamt ist das doch mehr aus ner Marketing strategischen Sicht zu sehen als wirklich wissenschaftlich. Das ein Boilie oder was auch immer danach nicht mehr so nahrhaft ist steht außer Frage, aber die Aussage in dem Spot ist wohl als übertrieben zu bewerten, oder lieg ich da jetz sowas von falsch?


----------



## ZanderKalle (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Mit dem Karpfenangeln kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber ich glaube schon das Karpfen lieber Boilies essen die nahrhafter sind grade wenn man über mehrere Tage anfüttert aber ob das bei den BB´s so ist kann ich nicht sagen dafür müssten man die BB´s mal unter die Lupe nehmen#6


----------



## Virous (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Aber denaturiert heißt ja nur "verändert" oder? Quasi wie Eiklar eben zu Eiweiß wird... hm... Aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt von Chemie keine Ahnung 

Ja es ist ja so das sich der Karpfen die Nahrung sucht, bzw. sich langfristig davon ernährt was ihm das beste Energie/Aufwand Verhältnis bietet. Und wenn er nix bekommt für seinen Aufwand wird er wohl auf den Boilie eher verzichten.
Ich persönlich hab mit den Buzz Baits noch nicht gefischt. Habs auch nicht vor, weil ich mit meinen ganz zufrieden bin 

Aber danke für deine so schnelle Antwort! #6


----------



## Rozemeijer95 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

HI,

ich glaube es sollte jeder selbst ausprobieren und es kommt sicher auch auf das gewässer an ich komme aus einer gegend da haben wir eine große talsperre wo wirklich jeder sein zeug reinschmeißt und sonst nur badeseen und diese sind randvoll mit anglern...
ich denke man muss etwas mehr füttern aber auch nicht zuviel weil sonst das ganze aroma und der schleim der um dden ködern entsteht das ganze gewässer rot oder braun färbt und der Karpfen nur noch "rot sieht" xD ;+
wie lange musste man denn die Karpfen an die "normalen" boilies gewöhnen? da hat man bestimmt auch nicht sofort die fetten Karpfen gefangen....und es kam wie eine welle nach deutschland wo es die haarmontage in england schon ein weilchen gab kein wunder das mit diesem köder die fangmeldungen mitkommen.
ich denke in diesem fall der "buzz bait's" ist es genau so man muss etwas fütter vllt 500gramm pro tag an einer stelle weit gefechert und dann mit jedem dritten tag etwas mehr .... das wird schon  

und auch wenn Berkley es vllt ein wenig zu viel vermarktet oder promotet (oder so kein plan ) sind es vllt doch die köder der zukunft die später in gewässern mit hohem angeldruck den ein oder anderen 50pfünder zum biss verleiten.....
weil essen wir lieber ein altes brötchen oder lieber ein brötchen frisch vom bäcker und dann vllt noch mit unserem lieblingsaufstrich


----------



## Bibbelmann (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Mit dem kochen zerstörst du immer die Primär Struktur , Proteine Denaturieren meistens schon bei einer Temperatur um die 40- 50grad.
> Es ist dann noch nahrhaft aber nicht mehr so wie vorher und das gleiche gilt auch für Nudeln; Eier usw.



Mahrhaft ist so in Begriff, das Kochen macht die nahrung ja oft leichter verdaulich, und das heisst wir können uns davon leichter ernähren.


----------



## Black Bass (23. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Habe gerade 6 kg für 25 Euro auf Ebay geschossen. Gibt es mittlerweile noch mehr Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## dgently01 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

moin leute,

habe zwar noch nicht mit den boilies geangelt, habe aber den chocolate dip und den zusammen mit`nem sänger pop-up (Amino) ging echt ab an unserm vereinssee


----------



## Black Bass (1. September 2009)

*AW: Berkley Buzz-Baits*

Habe gerade meine Lieferung von sechs Kilogramm erhalten und den Eimer geöffnet um damit heute angeln zu gehen. Kann ich die Boilies (möglicherweise auch bis zum nächsten Sommer) in dem Eimer aufbewahren oder sollte ich sie besser einfrieren (die Haltbarkeit wird mit 12 Monaten angegeben, aber ich möchte natürlich, dass die Boilies schön frisch bleiben). Der erste Eindruck der Boilies ist übrigens sehr gut, Halibut riecht schön fisching und Erdbeer hat auch ein starkes Aroma.


----------

